# [Ask] Gain Weight Suggestion?



## jpayne (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello, I'm having trouble managing my meals. I'm looking for suggestion or idea how to Gain Weight..

I work everyday from 8 AM to 4.30 AM sometimes until 5 (then my GYM will be postponed until around 5.30 haha)

Around 4.30 PM or 5 PM I go to Gym and Back at 7 PM.

I'm 25 y.o, 173cm and 62kg, BF Apprx: 14% - 15%.

So I sleep at 11 PM or 00 AM and wake at 07 AM.

I'm quite Skinny and I wish to bulk a bit. 5kg more will be fine.

Right now I'm consuming True Mass 1200 (but only 1 scoop a day) mix with Whey Isolate GNC 1 Scoop. (total 650 cal and around 51 protein)

Living in a small town (industry area) and I live with co-workers. Our places don't have kitchen to cook. I'm only able to boil eggs, because the management in our places are not allowing us to cook. So, basically we always order food from around here.

Since I'm consuming milk which is quite expensive, I also need to save some cost for living.

My Meal is really depends on the seller. We don't have much choice in here.

7 AM = Wake up

9 AM = 1 Omelet + Rice + Fish (some) + soybean curd (tofu)

1 PM = Rice + Some Soup + Meat (chicken or Pork) + some vegetable

4.30/5 PM go to GYM

7.30 / 8 PM = Rice + Some Soup + Drump Stick (Chicken)

11 PM / 00 AM = Sleep

Note: I'm Living in Asia and yes I'm Asian, I drink my milk sometimes before and sometimes after GYM.

I can't eat much, because usually I eat much at once. So 3 meal, the portion is quite big (because of the rice perhaps) haha

I've gain some belly fat here LOL.. 

Need help or suggestion or how to change my meal plan.

Thx


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

you need to eat every 3 hours and consist of protein carbs and fats so

7am- u need to eat here some eggs cheese and a bit of meat

930am- fish rice and veg

12-30- meat rice and veg

pre workout- banana or small meal rice and fish an hour before u train

after gym- rice/potatoes if u have some,and meat but more than 1 drum stick u need and some veg

before bed - some milk

need to be snacking on nuts in between meals aswell and then just adjust it to how ur looking i.e gaining lots of fat


----------



## jpayne (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you for your reply,

I cannot always eat since I'm working in the office. And most of all, I stay full until the time to eat haha.

Woke up and eat some white eggs?

I will consume banana, 1 hour before gym. *I sometimes took it*


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Then u need to buy some meal replacement shakes and drink them in the office if u always make excuses why u can't eat u will never get big an there's no point trying just find a way ! Or just eat 3 meals a day but enough calories to make up for the day


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mate

If you're looking to gain weight and not, increase your food intake. (as suggested above)

I don't think you have time to or the facility to cook your meals hence just add another half serving of your True Mass 1200 mix with Whey Isolate GNC pre workout.

It should help you during your workout as it would have been around 4 hours since your last meal

Also I will suggest since you get up at 7AM get something in you before your 9 AM breakfast.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> you need to eat every 3 hours and consist of protein carbs and fats so
> 
> 7am- u need to eat here some eggs cheese and a bit of meat
> 
> ...


 @jpayne this is good advice as you are missing out on foods at certain times. If it is not possible to eat every 3hrs then not to worry as long as you don't feel hungry and are eating through the day also getting the right amount of calories from protein carbs and good fats you will gain weight. I would first work out what the calories are in your current diet to see if you are eating enough to gain weight and post that up then we can work from there. Is it possible you can buy a protein blend rather than your whey isolate as WPI is expensive and good for post workout but throughout the day a blend would be much better and a lot cheaper. If you was to buy a blend you can have that before your first meal and before bed.


----------



## jpayne (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you for all the positive reply...

@1010AD could you please give me a good protein blend with the brand pls?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I try and get in as much as possible for breakfast then the rest of the day is easier. had 1900cals today

MP choco protein pancakes + blue top milk and choc sauce

bbw weight gainer with blue milk and evoo added

asda extra special yogurt lemon curd flavour (250cals alone)

came to around 90g protein, 250g+ carbs, 100g+ fat.

can you not even buy a portable hob to use? there electric for camping etc, about £35 on ebay single or double hobs, will fit in your draw or under bed.


----------



## jpayne (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive response,

@1010AD any good recommended protein blend?

@stone14 yeah i can buy one to boil eggs..

other than that I don't know what can I do with it anymore.. shouldn't have smokes in the room else will be charged and will be kicked out hehehe..

Well I'm not trying to make excuses.. Looking for idea hehe..

I forgot to say that I'm skinny fat ectomorph.. Skinny but have fat in belly.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

1 serious mass shake after training. Sorted


----------

